# And Now... The Marrow Man Song!



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, it's time for our favorite wigged mod to have his own song! And, after an intergalactic conference, this glorious tune was chosen as the official Wigcantabulastical!

_Sung to the tune of _*Mr. Sandman*_ by *The Chordettes*_*

Hey Marrow Man*


(scat “bung, bung, bung, bung..........)

Hey Marrow Man, powder your wig (bung, bung, bung, bung)
The long one that makes your head look so big (bung, bung, bung, bung)
Romp through the threads like a moth in clover (bung, bung, bung, bung)
Then say your off topic derails are over

Wigman, who would have known
The hair disguises a head-like cone
We all phear his modding gig
Hey Marrow Man, powder your wig!

(scat “bung, bung, bung, bung.….)

Hey Marrow Man, powder your wig,
The one that British judges all dig, 
You strove to capture all our goodwill
Through being eight months late with ‘Hi from Wigville!’
Wigman, your in the zone
Just look how mighty your postcount has grown
We all phear his modding gig
Hey Marrow Man, powder your wig!

(scat “bung, bung, bung, bung)

Hey Marrow Man (male voice: “Uh, what?) powder your wig 
Cause phear by tossing Theognome into the brig
Make lots of threads with jokes and silly clowning
Like one that gives yourself a triple crowning
Hey Marrow Man, post something bold (something bold?)
The dribble so far is just getting old
So We all phear his modding gig
Hey Marrow Man, powder, please, please, please
Hey Marrow Man, powder your wig!

(scat “bung, bung, bung, bung….)


We love ewe!!!!!!!!!!!


Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 31, 2009)

In the span of two weeks, I've had two threads dedicated to me. It's like winning the PB Oscars, baby!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

You da Marrow man!

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> You da Marrow man!
> 
> Theognome



Yes, and to teach all of your to phear the wig, I am now suspending Bill's privileges on the PB for the next 60 seconds.

That is all. Thank you.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > You da Marrow man!
> ...



Wha- wha- what's going on?!?!? I can't reply faster than a speeding gnome! Aaaaugh! What a cruel, cruel world...

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are awesome


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

That is funny!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 1, 2009)

Well done Bill, that's some of the best writing since Lennon and McCartney.... or was it Lenin and Trotzky?.... I get them mixed up.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 1, 2009)

*For those who are too young...*

...to remember "Mr. Sandman," so you can get the full "Marrow Man" experience:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odcJ-vS22rI"]YouTube - Mr Sandman - The Chordettes[/ame]

Can you imagine a song with these lyrics: "Give him a lonely heart like Pagliaci/And lots of wavy hair like Liberace?"   

The Fifties were a whole other universe... 

Margaret


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Well done Bill, that's some of the best writing since Lennon and McCartney.... or was it Lenin and Trotzky?.... I get them mixed up.



Thank you, commrade.

Theognome


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 1, 2009)

It was definitely Lenin & Trotsky, despite these lyrics by "Lenin:"

"But if you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao,
You ain't gonna make it with anyone anyhow."

Timeless, weren't they?! The stuff of lyrical, muse-driven dreams... Our generation's "Clair de Lune..."



Margaret


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are funny


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Careful, Martin -- you might get your own song!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Careful, Martin -- you might get your own song!



Great idea...

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)

I would be honored
So that is not a threat if that was what it was intended to be.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

I must be old, I remembered the tune..

And it appears someone had much time on their hands..were you bored??

Don't get me wrong it is funny..


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 1, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Careful, Martin -- you might get your own song!
> ...



To the tune of Monster Mash...


"I was reading the PB late one night, when my eyes beheld an eery sight
For my Denmark brother's response to the post, was an unexpected, corny joke."

"He did the Marsh, he did the Martin Marsh,
The Martin Marsh, it was a PB farce.
He did the Marsh, it wasn't too harsh
He did the Marsh, He did the Martin Marsh."


I'll let someone else figure out verse 2! Any takers?

Blessings Martin!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

BJClark said:


> I must be old, I remembered the tune..
> 
> And it appears someone had much time on their hands..were you bored??
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is funny..



Na- those things don't take me very long to write. I spent maybe 45 minutes on that one.

Theognome


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



Hmmm...

I took a look at the original song, and there's actually five verses, with a very repetitive chorus. The meter is easy enough to parody, but the repetitiveness of the original does not lend well to a full parody. For that song, a one verse parody was enough- any more would lessen your work, not better it. Well done!!

Theognome


----------

